# Hi there, I'm new in town



## Elizabean

I'm new to the forum. I am a 27 year old from Sydney Australia, TTC #1 with husband of 3 years (we have been together 8 years).

We are 4 months into trying, and this month we got our first BFP, only to be followed 5 days later by a miscarriage, anti d shot and 2 emergency room visits. Safe to say it has been a rough week.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all- it seems like a lovely supportive community which is what I need right now.

Chat soon, 
Liz


----------



## Misslib

Hi Elizabean! Nice to meet you on here. Sorry to hear about your MC. DH & I have been trying for 6 cycles now, just got AF early yesterday morning :( Disappointed but ready to roll again! Good luck to the both of us!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi and welcome 
Hope you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## lisabrown34

Welcome :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome! Sorry about your loss :hugs:


----------



## roadkill

Welcome! I'm new too!


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddesbears.jpg


----------



## MIZZYD

Welcome and good luck!!!


----------

